# Texas Beans



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

This recipe has been moved to the sticky on The Group page.  U.K. Recipes.

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds good - will look for pinto beans


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello Mark.  Can be found in Morrison's and Sainsbury's.  As you can see it ain't your normal "sweet" baked bean recipe.  My coleslaw and potato salad is also different from what you get here.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 24, 2013)

oooohhhh   you got a link to those....  ???

Will check where I work for beans


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello Mark.  I do not have a link for those.  I can post a recipe if anyone is interested.  I tend not to post these things as most folks across the pond have a recipe they follow.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 24, 2013)

Please post :-):-)


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds ace, real winter warmer... Defo giving that a go, cheers


----------

